# 3 Hoppers in 1 Home. How to??



## CorvairShaggy (Jan 7, 2016)

I searched around and found an old post, but it was kind of vague. I have seen a few diagrams on the internet, but just wanted to know for sure if it needs to be that complicated of a setup. I currently have 2 original Hoppers with the Dish/LNB that came with them, and a Duo Node Switch. I am wanting to add a 3rd Hopper, and it is a Hopper 2000. I have seen diagrams where it showed you needed a DP44 and a DPP33 and Single Node switch, but I also read a vague old post about not needing all that. Is there a simple way to do this, and could some explain or post a diagram??

Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The duo node needs three DPP cables, the solo node needs two DPP cables. The only way you are going to get five DPP cables is with switches added to the two nodes. Two DPP44 switches can be used.

I'm not sure which diagrams you found ... but three Hoppers requires switches plus nodes.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

This is how I network my 3 Hoppers (except I swapped that DPP33 & Solo Node for a DPP44 & Duo Node):

_Ignore the Winegard Travler & the A/B switches -- that's for an RV install._

_BTW, if you can, wait for the Hopper 3 . . . 16 tuners . . . much. much, much easier wiring . . ._


----------



## CorvairShaggy (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks. The above diagram is the one I have found. Trying to avoid making the side of the house look like a Tech. Room. I was given a Hopper 2000 from someone, and I am out of contract and would like to keep it that way if possible. You can call customer Retention Dept. and threaten to cancel service, and they will give you all kinds of deals, but any equipment you have to do another contract. Hmmmm... does anyone know when the Hopper 3 is due for release?? I may sign up and get the Hopper 3 and give up one of my original Hoppers, and let them bring the equipment, then IF it is compatible, add on my Hopper 2000 and Original Hopper. Probably a long shot thinking 3 generations of Hoppers will work together, but who knows. If I am going to have to spend $100 on extra switches that is soon to be outdated equipment, I would rather just do a contract and let them get me on the second year. It would not cost that much more in the long run.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Hopper 3 is designed as an all in one solution ... add Joeys/Joey 4K for other rooms but not multiple Hoppers.

It should be out within a couple of weeks.


----------



## CorvairShaggy (Jan 7, 2016)

OK. So if it has 16 tuners, then doing my idea is a complete waste of time/money then. Only purpose of adding a 3rd hopper was for another tv and the extra tuners for that watcher. So ... either just replace one of the original Hoppers with the Hopper 2000, or just get the hard drive out of the 2000 and junk it, and upgrade to the Hopper 3. Glad I asked questions first.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> The Hopper 3 is designed as an all in one solution ... add Joeys/Joey 4K for other rooms but not multiple Hoppers.


I hope that gets decided on a case by case basis. If someday I needed to replace both Hoppers, I would not want one Hopper3 and a Joey of some flavor. Perhaps that's the case now because of the Hopper3 launch and after supply increases a two Hopper3 setup is possible. Besides, I have concerns that jumping on the immature Hopper3 bandwagon now is not a good idea.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm curios why? What would be the need for 32 tuners? I have a hard time justifying anything beyond 15 for myself and that's a ton if channels at once.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> I'm curios why? What would be the need for 32 tuners? I have a hard time justifying anything beyond 15 for myself and that's a ton if channels at once.


It has nothing to do with needing more than the 16 tuners.
It's all about keeping your recording separate form other family members recordings.
It could also be about having the "SPORTS BAR" mode on more than a single TV.
That's just couple of reasons, I am sure I could thinks of more.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

CorvairShaggy said:


> I may sign up and get the Hopper 3 and give up one of my original Hoppers, and let them bring the equipment, then IF it is compatible, add on my Hopper 2000 and Original Hopper. Probably a long shot thinking 3 generations of Hoppers will work together, but who knows.


While Hopper 1s ("2000") and Hopper 2s ("Sling") can work together, Hopper 3s will not operate with Hopper 1s or 2s. Plus, only *one* Hopper 3 per dish.

When I contacted DISH today, the rep said H3 available mid to late February.

Currently, this is really the only wiring diagram you really need for a Hopper 3 (if you need less Joeys, just remove or put in smaller splitters):


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

As n0qcu mentioned, it is not about the amount of tuners. Actually, I find 16 tuners in one receiver to be overkill. In all the time I have had these Hoppers I've encountered exactly one conflict and that one conflict was easily corrected and I record a lot of stuff. More importantly, receiver redundancy. If you have one Hopper and something happens to it, at that very moment any Joey becomes a glorified paper weight. Plus, I can verify an issue I'm having with the service with the other Hopper.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well a tiny chance of having one or two nights without sat service is not IMHO a reason to need multiple hoppers (I always say the same for genies) for about 99.9999999% of people. And doesn't hopper have folders? So sorting shouldn't be an issue with this unit. It's always interesting that people have that reason.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Because it is not one or two nights. Because the amount of total folders sucks. Because you can isolate the two Hoppers from each other. Because there is a reason people say it.


----------

